# Something Strange....



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

When I try to go to a kindle board topic on my iPad, I get a message about Tapatalk. Whether I click ok or cancel, it comes right back. I've been going through this for about half an hour. I've also been logged off of this site twice in. The last 30 minutes. This is so annoying  

Never mind. Hubby changed my settings. More annoying!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad you figured it out, Vet!  Bad hubby!  Thank goodness my hubby is a luddite...

Betsy


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Betsy, bad hubby indeed!


----------

